# ANYBODY HAVE ONE?



## glass man (Jul 7, 2009)

I JUST READ AN ARTICLE THAT THERE WERE SMALL CORK SCREWS TO GET THE CORKS OUT OF BOTTLES LIKE SMALL PATENT MEDICINES AND SOME HAD THE COMPANIES NAME ON THEM. NEVER HEARD THIS BEFORE AND WAS WONDERING IF ANYBODY ON THE FORUM HAVE ANY?  JAMIE


----------



## hj (Jul 7, 2009)

I saw one at an antique store in East Liverpool Oh. last week for five bucks. I had never seen one before, almost bought it. If I am not mistaken it was a Rawleigh's, and exactly as Antiquenut described it.

 hj

 Found an auction with one for sale designed like what I saw.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/MEDICINE-BOTTLE-CORKSCREW-MARY-GOLDMANS-HAIR-RESTORER_W0QQitemZ170353729564QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27a9dfa01c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1240|293%3A1|294%3A50

 hj


----------



## SergioWilkins (Jul 7, 2009)

I know this insulator collector has one. Something tells me he won't want to part with just the corkscrew, though:

  http://www.insulators.info/pictures/?id=221955601

  Foreign objects embedded into the glass of insulators tends to increase their value. That piece is no doubt worth several hundred dollars because of the most unusual inclusion!
  Here's a basic example of the corkscrew:

  http://www.insulators.info/pictures/?id=250515153

  All the best,


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 7, 2009)

VERY VERY VERY COOOOL!!!!!![][]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2009)

listerine was a popular marked corkscrew


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's some corkscrews and corks I've collected over the years.  Sometimes I'll put one in every bottle I display. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 7, 2009)

Jamie

 Here's a discussion  a while ago

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-111720/mpage-1/key-listerene/tm.htm#111744


----------



## glass man (Jul 7, 2009)

THANKS DENNIS AND ALL! I COLLECTED PATENT MEDS FOR YEARS AND DID NOT KNOW BOUT THESE CORK SCREWS TILL NOW!  JAMIE


----------



## sloughduck (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Jamie, Here ya go. This isn't a pat medicine,but pretty nice for a hair restorer collection. it is for sale.PM me if interested


----------



## sloughduck (Jul 8, 2009)

Let's try this again.


----------



## sloughduck (Jul 8, 2009)

another pic


----------



## sloughduck (Jul 8, 2009)

Last one


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 9, 2009)

This one is "buy it now" on ebay.


----------



## ktbi (Aug 31, 2009)

Jamie - wanted to post this a while ago but forgot.  This corkscrew opener is on my Warner's Tippecanoe.  This is the only one I have but would always like to add others - especially if I had the bottle and cork....Ron


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 1, 2009)

I did a thread on this a few months ago, but I can't find it.  It was title something like "How Did They Get The Bottles Open?"  Anyone know hom I could find it?  I tried to search on here and google.  Thanks. 

 Found it!
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-221775/mpage-1/key-corkscrew/tm.htm#221807


----------



## glass man (Sep 1, 2009)

THANKS FOR THAT LAUR. I USUALLY CAN'T FIND OLD THREADS ON HERE THAT I AM INTERESTED IN.       RON THAT IS COOL AND ALSO TO KNOW THAT THE TIPS. HAD THOSE IN THEM. BET THAT CORK SCREW ALONE IS WORTH A BIT OF MONEY JUST BECAUSE WARNER'S STUFF IS SO COLLECTIBLE. I WONDER IF ALL WARNER BOTTLES HAD CORK SCREWS?  SEEMS IF SO I WOULD HAVE SEEN A TON OF THEM BY NOW. YOURS IS THE FIRST I HAVE SEEN!           I ALSO WANT TO THANK DENNIS ON HERE FOR SENDING ME A CORK SCREW!      THESE CORK SCREWS WOULD BE A NICE THING TO COLLECT AND I AM SURE MANY DO.   JAMIE


----------

